# Bees dying by the millions in Canada



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think your comparison with the " car running into the house " makes any sense in this case! It should be more like this:

During an accident in town in which a horse, pedestrian, bike, car, train, bus, truck and stroller was involved it was not possible to determine who takes the guilt for the damage to the house since all of the involved parties ended up in the living room!


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

So, the products that replace the neonics, are they safer for bees?

Tom


----------

